# صور و أفلام لأكثر من 50 مشروع مختلف (أعمالي الخاصة)



## bisalabisa2000 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ...
هذا كتيب 2011 لأعمالي الخاصة و يتضمن أيضا بعضا من القديم أتمنى أن ينال أعجابكم
و هذه صور للكتيب
















للدخول على الصفحة 

يمكنكم أيضا زيارة قناتي الخاصة 

BASarchitects

اتمنى لكم مشاهدة ممتعة
و منتظر أرائكم

أعمال 2009


----------



## صاحبة الفخامة (28 نوفمبر 2011)

راائع اخي مجهود وانجاااز مميز .. ​


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اشكرك على هذا المرور الكريم و المشجع


----------



## عمروان (29 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك وزادك علما


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرًا لك عمروان و جزاكم الله خيرا اتمنى إبداء آرائكم و اكثر المشاريع التي حازت على إعجابكم


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرًا لك عمروان و جزاكم الله خيرا اتمنى إبداء آرائكم و اكثر المشاريع التي حازت على إعجابكم


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك يا صاحبة الفخامة


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك يا صاحبة الفخامة


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

عجيب جدا أين الأراء يا شباب؟


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

لما لا يرد أحد أو يقول رأيه؟


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

تم أضافة فيديو جديد في القناة
منتظر تعليفاتكم


----------



## أم لين (18 ديسمبر 2011)

يسلمووووووووووووووووو شي جدا رائع


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلمي يا أم لين


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

لما الردود قليلة ؟


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

لما الردود قليلة ؟:77:


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

قليلة جدا


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الله ينور جميل ورائع ..مجهود تشكر عليه..لكتحياتى ودوام التوفيق


----------



## مهندس لؤي (25 ديسمبر 2011)

أعمال أكثر من رائعة


----------



## زاهر ابو القاسم (28 ديسمبر 2011)

very nice projects may allah blesses u brother


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks a lot deeply as ocean bed Kasem


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (1 يناير 2012)

لقد تم أصلاح الصور


----------



## ماجدامام (2 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك يا ماجد


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (14 يناير 2012)

أصبح المنتدى نائم نوم فظيع ؟؟؟ لا تعليق و لا رد بنقد حتى؟


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2012)

بالفعل أخي الحبيب المنتدى فقير جدا بالمشاركات, 
ويسعدني هنا أن أنتهز الفرصة لأتوجه بالشكر لك ولأمثالك الذين يسهمون في إغناء الملتقى بمشاركاتهم المفيدة والقيمة.
وأتمنى التفاعل من باقي الأخوة الأعضاء فأعمالك جديرة بالمشاهدة وتستحق عليها الشكر والثناء.
لقد اطلعت على بعض محتويات قناتك وأعجبني مما شاهدت هذا المقطع:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lBnS0UzDi4&feature=BFa&list=PL38E50043C0E48E6B&lf=plcp

ولا أدري هل هو أيضا من أعمالك؟ لقد أعجبني أسلوب الإخراج الذي ينم على قدرة تحكم كبيرة في أسلوب طرح الفكرة وعرض المشروع أشكرك على هذا العمل كل الشكر.

بالنسبة لي عندي تعليق واحد فقط وهو عدم وقوف الكاميرا للحظات على كل مسقط من مساقط المبنى حتى يتم إدراك العين لحل المسقط قبل الشروع بالإنتقال إلى عرض جزء آخر من المبنى, فطريقة البناء رائعة وفي غاية الجمال, ولكن سرعة الكاميرا لا تتيح للمستعرض الوقوف على تفاصيل المسقط إلا بإيقاف الفلم لتأمل المخطط.

لكن هذا لا يقلل من قيمة العمل والجهد الكبير المبذول للوصول بأسلوب العرض إلى هذا المستوى.

وأرجو منك أن تعطي للأخوة الأعضاء لمحة ولو مبسطة عن هذا المشروع ومكوناته ومخططه وموقعه والبرامج التي استخدمتها والطريقة المبدعة في بساطة حركة الكاميرا وانسيابية بناء الأجسام المكونة لكتلة المشروع.
أتشرف بالتعرف عليك وسعيد جدا بوجودك معنا في الملتقى.

وننتظر منك المزيد من المشاركات فالمنتدى يقوم بمشاركات المجتهدين أمثالك فلا يبخل أي مجتهد أو أخت مجتهدة من إثراء الملتقى بما لديه أو لديها من إبداعات حتى نحقق تطويرا في منتدانا نابعا من تطور أعضائه واستقطاب المبدعين وحثهم على المزيد والمزيد من المشاركات.

تقبل مني كل التحايا ودمت بألف خير.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (14 يناير 2012)

:75:تم إضافة الموضوع إلى فهرس مواضيع منتدى العمارة والتخطيط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31368
المشاركة الثامنة / مشاريع الأعضاء.
بانتظار التفاعل المتبادل بين الأخ الغالي صاحب الموضوع.....مع باقي الأخوة الأعضاء.


----------



## صفوان العلي (14 يناير 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## iyadcoo (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مشاريع رائعة


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (17 فبراير 2012)

عاشـ الجنة ـق قال:


> بالفعل أخي الحبيب المنتدى فقير جدا بالمشاركات,
> ويسعدني هنا أن أنتهز الفرصة لأتوجه بالشكر لك ولأمثالك الذين يسهمون في إغناء الملتقى بمشاركاتهم المفيدة والقيمة.
> وأتمنى التفاعل من باقي الأخوة الأعضاء فأعمالك جديرة بالمشاهدة وتستحق عليها الشكر والثناء.
> لقد اطلعت على بعض محتويات قناتك وأعجبني مما شاهدت هذا المقطع:
> ...



الله يجازيك و يوفقك للخير و به دائما

بالنسبة للمشروع المقصود الفيديو I villa animation هو تعاون مشترك بيني و بين مهندس/أيهاب عبد الحميد صاحب مكتب camouflage لكني كنت انا المسئول عن الفيلم بأكمله من حيث التحريك و النمذجة و الأكساء أما المونتاج و المعالجة الأخيرة كانت للمهندس أيهاب 

البرامج المستخدمة:
3ds max 2011 
After Effects CS4
photoshop و كان دوره صغيرا بعض الشيء


و يتكلم الفيديو عن نموذج مقترح بماونتن فيو في مصر لفيلا مدمجة باربعة فلل و تبدو و كانها واحدة! لذلك سميت بi-villa نسبة لكلمة intelligent أول حرف منها

بالنسبة للسرعة الرهيبة ... كما تعلم نحن نتعامل بالثانية فكان مطلوب دقيقتين 3d و دقيقة مقدمة للتكاليف حتى لا يكون العرض طويلا أبضا لأحتياجهم لذلك

:13:
شكرا على الأضافة في الفهرس و جزاك الله خيرا
و شكرا لكل من مر و ساهم بمشاركة أشكركم جزيلا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (4 مارس 2012)

لا يوجد ردود و لا تفاعل لما يا شباب؟


----------



## Arch domdom (7 مارس 2012)

عنجد شغل محترف كتييير حلو الشغل


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (8 مارس 2012)

الله يخليك دوم دوم


----------



## عبدالخالق أبوالخير (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك ما قصرت


----------



## عراقية معمارية (22 مارس 2012)

رائع بارك الله بجهودك اخي


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لكم شباب 
أبو الخير
و عراقية


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (3 أبريل 2012)

:63: portfolio updated


----------



## roelion (3 أبريل 2012)

زادك الله من علمه
والله نفخر بهكذا انجازات
ورحم الله والديك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (18 أبريل 2012)

الله يخليك اخي roelion و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس لؤي (18 أبريل 2012)

يسلم ايدك ومخيلتك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (30 أبريل 2012)

الله يبارك فيك يا لؤي


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (5 مايو 2012)

لقد تم تحديث الكتيب


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (14 مايو 2012)

ما رأيكم في النسخة الجديدة


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (29 مايو 2012)

تم اضافو مشاريع جديدة


----------



## Eng.Mansour-M (29 مايو 2012)

ما شاء الله تتبارك الله


----------



## heguehm (31 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## modern20 (5 يونيو 2012)

thank you veru much


----------



## modern20 (5 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على المههودات


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لكم يا شباب و أنتظروا المزيد


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اضفت مشاريع جديدة


----------



## Arch_aya (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ما شاء الله 
شكرا ليك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لكي و جزاكي الله خيرا يا آية


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (11 أبريل 2013)

لقد أصبح التفاعل ضعيف جدا لما يا ترى ؟


----------

